# pH, Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate, Hardness, and Alkalinity of my new tank



## logans (Apr 1, 2006)

I previously posted that I just started a new tank and that my 2 Tetras seem to be thriving but my Black Molly didint seem interested in eating and just hung out behind a plant or near the top corner of the tank. It was suggested to get a water test kit. Here are the results

Nitrate is 0
Nitrite is 0
Alkilinity in the 120 to 180 range maybe closer to 180
Hardness one coler shwoed 125 and another showed 250 so big difference between the 2 colors but it looked closer to the 250 color which was categorized as "very hard"
PH looked to be in 7.2 to 7.6 range but hard to tell because the colors of both looked real identical but im leaning towards the 7.6 figure
Ammonia was .25

Any feedback from this? According to my pH levels which type is fish will do better a Molly or Tetra. And since my Platy died any suggestions on what would be good to replace it? Another Molly perhaps to give the other Molly a friend or something different all together?

---Mike


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

Your tank has just begun the nitrogen cycle. I read your other post and you did misunderstand what is meant by "cycling." You should add bio-spira or you can use Seachem "Stability" as directed. Either of these products will work fine. You may also want to get Seachem "Prime." It will neutralize the ammonia as the tank cycles. Until the tank cycles, you will need to do FREQUENT water changes. Do not let your ammonia go above .5 and your fish should live. You can lower the ammonia level by changing at least 25% every time it approaches .5.

You can be sure that your tank has cycled when you see nitrites rise (also toxic) and finally nitrates will rise. 

So, in this order...

Ammonia will continue to rise until the bacteria are present to remove it. You will not see it go above .5 though because you will be doing water changes.

You will then notice that nitrItes are present. They will continue to rise until the bacteria are present to remove. You will continue your water changes as nitrite is also taxic to fish.

Finally, you will notice nitrAte levels increasing. Different fish have different levels of toleration of nitrates. A general rule of thumb is weekly 25% water changes to keep nitrates below 40ppm.

You may notice your aquarium cloud up during this process. This is normal and is a good indication that the process is progressing (as long as the cloud is not green).

I know this is a lot and I hope I have been of some help. Hang in there...it is worth it.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

dwool made a great post, but there is also a sticky in the beginner section from ronv that if you have questions about what is going on, that might help a little.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Your water is very suitable for mollies & platies, but not for tetras.
Therefore, your fish are having other problems, such as the transfer shock I mentioned earlier. It's also possible that your tetras, or one of them, is being a big meanie on account of being alone & not in a school.


----------

